
Ask HN: What privacy respecting (non-targeted) ad exchanges are there? - bobo123
Google AdSense, Amazon, Media.net etc. all seem to run targeted ads, ones that set web beacons or cookies to follow users around and target advertising based on their browsing habits.<p>Is there an ad exchange that displays non-targeted banner or text advertisements? Maybe one where the site operator can declare the content area of the site to provide meaningful categories for ads to be drawn from (or explicitly set the ad categories desired from some choices)?<p>The only thing I&#x27;m aware of is Brave.com, a browser that blocks ads by default and allows micropayments directly to publishers.<p>This is nice but requires users to switch their browser, a big ask. Can anyone recommend me privacy respecting ad exchanges instead? It would be fine if the ad exchange monitored what ads perform well on the site and adjusted accordingly - I&#x27;m concerned about advertising that tracks users.
======
jimbobob
How much traffic do you drive per month? There are exchanges / SSPs that would
do an integration with you but that is going to require scale.

Pretty much any SSP is going to ask you for a minimum of pageurl or app-level
data in order to prevent fraud on their end.

I'm sure you already know, but you are going to take a big hit on eCPMs as a
lot of advertiser money is connected to behavioral segments (and thus cookie /
device id data).

Is your site general focused or do you have a specific niche? Some specific
niches (eg targeting programmers) will be able to pull in significantly more
through direct sponsorships and/or ad networks specializing in your vertical.

~~~
bobo123
Thanks, no traffic site doesn't exist yet. Just trying to wrap my head around
what's out there.

I'd imagine traffic to be really low, say < 5000 impressions per month, and in
the academic/niche space.

Do you think Amazon affiliate links, say to books the site's visitors might be
interested in, would be a better bet?

------
stevesearer
It's invite-only, but Carbon might fit what you're looking for:
[https://carbonads.net/](https://carbonads.net/)

~~~
bobo123
Thanks, I see they're related to BuySellAds. Do you know a minimum number of
monthly impressions required to join Carbon as a Publisher?

Does anyone have experience with Carbon or BuySellAds they can share?

